
Ask HN: Why do I keep seeing `btc giveaway` on YouTube? - itchyjunk
I keep see stuff like this [0]. But it&#x27;s not just videos, even the ads keeps saying &quot;BTC giveaways&quot; and such. I have not actually clicked any of them. Wasn&#x27;t sure who else to ask about it.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;sa97FHj
======
gus_massa
The second one is from a fake Dell channel
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT0IpiHRAArq7AunUjBlpYw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT0IpiHRAArq7AunUjBlpYw/videos)
The real channel is
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DellVlog/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/DellVlog/videos)

I´t probably a scam, where you send them some coins and they promise to return
the double, but mysteriously you never receive your doubled money.

Why? A fool and his cryptocoins are soon parted.

